# Loaded baked potato fattie



## fourthwind (Jul 25, 2010)

After seein Lugnutz post on mashed potato and gravy fattie I was inspired to make my own for a mid day snack.  I really needed to add more meat to the smoker like I needed a hole in my head, but what the heck.  I needed lunch!  So here it is..  My loaded baked potato fattie.

1 chub of Jimmy Dean maple breakfast sausage  (the only ground meat I had available)

1 package of "Idaho Reds" mashed Loaded bake potato (minus 1/2 cup water for stiffness) I used about 2/3 of what the package yeilded.

2 chopped green onions straight out of the garden

About a cup or more shredded colby jack cheese

Other than a bit of salt in the tater water, I added no additional seasonings

Here it is ready for the roll up and bacon wrap.








All rolled up and heading to the freezer for 20 minutes







Pulling it out of the smoker at 165° internal.  Used Hickory and Pecan for this smoke. The upper grate is about 280°  AS you can see I really didnt need to add another piece to this smoke, but hey I needed lunch :)







The obligatory sliced pick.   This by far was the BEST fattie I have ever done.  Not sure where the maple flavor went out of the sausage, but the over all flavor of this was outstanding.  It was also a real easy fattie to make.  Thanks for checking out the Q.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 25, 2010)

thats a smoker full of meat! wow, everything looks great. is the fatty as good as it looks?


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 25, 2010)

It was outstanding..  Just had my neighbors over for a slice, and they were speachless..  They took phone pictures and twittered it LOL.  They had never heard of such a thing, and couldnt believe the flavors.


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 25, 2010)

Gonna book mark that one. It looked wonderful.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 25, 2010)

Now that's a nice looking fattie.  Looks like a nice side dish for some Dino Bones.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 25, 2010)

Man, does that look good, thanks for the recipe. Nice weave too, I love loaded baked taters.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 25, 2010)

You have to love those baked Potatoe fatties. Your looks awsome I like the shot of the cheese just oozzing out of it too. Now that is one of the most requested fatiies when I smoke lunch for the jobsite.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 26, 2010)

What a great looking fattie!!! That new smoker seems like it is treating you really well... Thanks for the Qview!


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 26, 2010)

That sounds right up my alley. I love potatoes. Did you use a instant potato box and add water or actually boil potatoes and make them into mashed potatoes?


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 26, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> That sounds right up my alley. I love potatoes. Did you use a instant potato box and add water or actually boil potatoes and make them into mashed potatoes?


I used "Idaho Reds"  which is an instant potato, but the best you can buy.  They come in pouches that are in various flavors.  The flavor I used this time was "loaded baked"   I was never a fan of instant stuff, but these are really good, and a quick fix for the family.  boil water add potato, and wait 5 minutes.  I used about a 1/2 cup less than recomended to stiffen the potato.  I might use even less next time.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks delicious!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks Great... Nice Job!!!


----------

